# wow. what a price.



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...90&ssPageName=MERC_VI_RSCC_Pr4_PcY_BIN_Stores
something tells me that this is too good to be true.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Look at al lthe salt corrosion in the engine bay!

Would be good for a rebuild project though


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i was also refering to the inclusion of the silvia front end.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Joel said:


> Look at al lthe salt corrosion in the engine bay!


You can say that again!


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

did you notice the shipping charge?



> Option For Shipping and Handling:
> 
> For Any States in USA $1200
> Canada $1200
> Other Country, please email me


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

yeah, but for $3200 its almost worth it, and you could always pick up. it says shipping option.


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

Your driving to Japan if your picking it up. I actually ran thorugh some of that guys other auctions and he has a B16A Honda engine for sale, he actually has pics of the engine getting compression tested (1 shot of the tester in each spark plug hole and 1 shot of the gauge per cylinder). I guess it wouldn't be real hard to fake it with another engine, but that's rather impressive.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

yeah i didnt notice it. shipping should not be $1200. i thought that 2k was a good price for a red top clip with a silvia front end, but i guess with shipping that just makes it average. and now to jack my own thread: do i need new tension and tie rods if i get coilovers? my friend said i do because it will put more stress on the stock ones, but could i wait a little while before i get new ones?


----------

